# Soonwaldsteig: Kirn-Bingen am 26.05.2012



## The IVO-MASTER (10. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt der offizielle Anmeldethread zur Tour:

*Soonwaldsteig von Kirn nach Bingen*

am: Samstag, den *26.05.2012*

*Abfahrt: 10.00 Uhr in Kirn* am Bahnhof

Streckenlänge: ca. 95 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 2.000
überwiegend Forstwege und Trails

Konditionslevel: Schwer
Technikkeitslevel: einfach, stellenweise mittel
Dauer: ca. 7h Fahrtzeit plus Pausen - es könnte also etwas länger dauern!!!

Gefahren wird in moderatem Tempo.

Anreise per Zug: RB 13610; 
Abfahrt ab Mainz Hbf: 08:24 Uhr
Abfahrt ab Ingelheim: 8:39 Uhr

Rückfahrt ab Bingen entweder per Zug oder per Pedes gemütlich am Rhein entlang.

Absage bei schlechtem Wetter bis Samstag 06:30 Uhr hier im Forum.

_Teilnehmerbeschränkung (nur pro forma): 8 Personen
Mitfahren kann jeder mit funktionsfähigem Mountainbike und Helm; Clubmitglieder werden im Falle der Teilnehmerüberschreitung bevorzugt_

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## matthias2003 (11. Mai 2012)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> ...
> Rückfahrt ab Bingen entweder per Zug oder per Pedes gemütlich am Rhein entlang.
> ...


 
Cool, dann pack mal gutes Schuhwerk ein. Was machst Du mit den Rädern?   [Klugschei..ermodus: AUS]

Das wäre eigentlich eine Tour nach meinem Geschmack, leider kann ich nicht mitkommen!
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (11. Mai 2012)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Cool, dann pack mal gutes Schuhwerk ein. Was machst Du mit den Rädern?   [Klugschei..ermodus: AUS]
> 
> Das wäre eigentlich eine Tour nach meinem Geschmack, leider kann ich nicht mitkommen!
> Matthias



Die Räder werden dann natürlich geschoben!
Den "Trail" am Rhein zum Schluss fahren??? Bist du verrückt

Schade hatte schon fest mit dir gerechnet


----------



## hallotv (11. Mai 2012)

8 Uhr 24 ist natürlich bitter...Aber wer schön sein will, muß leiden. Dann leide ich mal mit. (Zurücklaufen ab Bingen hat mir der Arzt verboten)
Thomas


----------



## hillfreak (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Nicolas,

auch ich bin gerne dabei !

Viele Grüße
 Frank II


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2012)

muß mich noch um etwas mtb konformes kümmern 
aber: dabei!


----------



## MTB-Olaf (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Bin dabei.

mfg


----------



## hallotv (21. Mai 2012)

Nur mal so am Rande: Im Kalender steht die Tour noch im Juni...Ich komme drauf, weil am Wochenende das Gespräch drauf kam und mein Gesprächspartner mir sagte, sie sei ja nicht nächstes Wochenende, sondern erst in einem Monat. Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, das noch mal zu verlautbaren.
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (21. Mai 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: Im Kalender steht die Tour noch im Juni...Ich komme drauf, weil am Wochenende das Gespräch drauf kam und mein Gesprächspartner mir sagte, sie sei ja nicht nächstes Wochenende, sondern erst in einem Monat. Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, das noch mal zu verlautbaren.
> Gruß,
> Thomas



Clubkalender wird demnächst mal wieder aktualisiert 
Allerdings wurde die Änderung / der neue Termin sowohl hier im IBC Forum als auch auf der Startseite unserer Homepage angekündigt.

Wetter sieht übrigens super aus für Samstag - zumindest bis jetzt

Kurze Frage an alle Teilnehmer: Wer steigt ab wo in den Zug (ggfs. wegen Gruppenkarte).


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2012)

mainz


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (21. Mai 2012)

Ahh - da haben wir doch schon einen geeigneten Kandidaten

Sofern das alles klappt mit Wetter und so - kÃ¶nntest Du in Mainz das Rheinland Pfalz-Ticket ziehen ?

Kostet wohl 21â¬ (1 Person) + 4â¬ je weitere Person und berechtigt bis zu 5 Leutchen den "Regionalbus" zu benutzen. Also ab 3 Leutchen (29â¬) rentiert sich das, da die (Einzel-)Fahrkarte wohl 11,50 â¬ kostet. 

Bei einer RÃ¼ckfahrt von Bingen aus mit dem Zug, macht die Sache noch mehr Sinn.

Bis jetzt sind wir genau 5 Leute. Sofern alle bei Ihrer Zusage bleiben, wÃ¤re das optimal. Der 6. wÃ¤re dann wieder mit einem Einzelticket dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2012)

klar, kann ich machen. anzahl muß ich aber freitag bis 1700 wissen.


----------



## hallotv (21. Mai 2012)

Dann fahre ich auch Zug, klar. Auch wenn ich dafür mit Euch fahren muß...
Clemens Ambrsosius wollte auch mit, soviel ich weiß, habt Ihr den auf dem Schirm?
Gruß,
TV


----------



## NoTraining (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

TV hat Recht, ich möchte auch mit - wenn auch wenn die Höhenmeter seit der Vorankündigung etwas zugenommen haben   . Da komme ich schon ins Schwitzen, wenn ich daran nur denke...

Würde dann ab Mainz mit der Bahn mitfahren und gerne am Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket partizipieren. Alternativ könnte ich auch selbst das Ticket kaufen und von Bahnhof Eltville über Wiesbaden ggf. weitere Mitfahrer einsammeln - das Ticket ist auch in Hessen an der Rheinstrecke gültig.

Gruß, NoTraining alias Clemens


----------



## jussebel (21. Mai 2012)

ok nach langem Hin und Her überlegen,muss ich wohl die Damenqoute aufrecht erhalten. Ihr schreibt hier ja was vom *moderatem* Tempoda verlass ich mich dann mal drauf. Andy evt. werden das ja dann 2 Gruppentickets, da ich aber dann auch von Mainz losfahre , könnte ich das 2. auch besorgen . Bin nur nicht so fit im Bahnfahren wird aber wohl nicht so schwer sein. Ist das der RB13610 auf Gleis 5B um 08;24?

bis denne


----------



## jussebel (21. Mai 2012)

man verzeihe mir- wer lsen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Nicolas hat ja schon die Zugdaten gepostet


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2012)

gute idee clemens. olaf ist glaube ich auch von der anderen rheinseite.
... ist ja noch etwas zeit.

das rad für SA ist fast fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (22. Mai 2012)

Ja, wenn das so ist, steige ich in Wiesbaden auf Clemens` Ticket ein, dann wären wir schon drei. Muss noch schnell den Akku für mein E-Bike laden, da steht "140 km" drauf...sollte reichen.
TV


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2012)

ok, ich nehme den kälberstrick mit.


----------



## jussebel (22. Mai 2012)

Jungs, bi ich jetzt bei eurem Sammel Ticket dabei oder muss ich mirs elbst eines vorher kaufen. Ich würde dann mal gegen 08:10 am Gleis stehen und warten. Spart euch die Kraft um mich später die letzen Hügel hochzuschieben


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2012)

durchzählen:

The IVO-MASTER (?)
hallotv (WI)
hillfreak (vermutlich MZ)
a.nienie (MZ)
MTB-Olaf (? WI)
NoTraining (WI)
jussebel (MZ)

bitte zitieren/ergänzen


----------



## nicoleII (22. Mai 2012)

Hey ihr wackeren Radler!

  Kleiner Hinweis bzgl. Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket und 'Mitfahrer einsammeln' / 'zusteigen': Siehe Angebotskonditionenen bzw. aktuelle Beförderungsbedingungen (Punkt 6.3) (_http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/regionen/rhldpfalz/freizeit/rhldpfalz_ticket.shtml_ bzw. _http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/md...77-befoerd_bed_rheinl_pfalz_saarl_2011_12.pdf_)

 Wünsche euch viel Vergnügen! (ist für mich bei den angesagten km&hm völlig unvorstellbar )

  Mit den ehrfürchtigsten Grüßen
_Nicole

_


----------



## Marco_Rohr (22. Mai 2012)

Alternativ könnt ihr die RNN-Gruppen-Tageskarte nehmen (Preisstufe 10=Netz). 
Die kostet EUR 24,- für bis zu 5 Personen und gilt bei der Tour den ganzen Tag zwischen Wiesbaden/Mainz und Kirn. Getrenntes Zusteigen ist möglich.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (22. Mai 2012)

Gässje schrieb:


> Alternativ könnt ihr die RNN-Gruppen-Tageskarte nehmen (Preisstufe 10=Netz).
> Die kostet EUR 24,- für bis zu 5 Personen und gilt bei der Tour den ganzen Tag zwischen Wiesbaden/Mainz und Kirn. Getrenntes Zusteigen ist möglich.



Das hört sich doch sehr gut an. Super Tipp - DANKE!!!

Dann wäre mein Vorschlag:

Die Wiesbadenfraktion (Clemens würdest Du das machen?) holt ein solches Ticket und die Mainzfraktion (Andi?) holt ein solches Ticket.
Beide Kartenkosten werden durch 7 geteilt und alle sind glücklich Hoffentlich
Ich selbst werde in Ingelheim zusteigen. Am besten ich rufe dann irgendwann Clemens an, wo im Zug ihr euch befindet.


----------



## jussebel (22. Mai 2012)

Jussebel stimmt Mainz


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2012)

na das mit dem mainzer ticket kriege ich hin.


----------



## MTB-Olaf (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Frank und ich wollten mit Auto kommen,
sag Donnerstag Abend dann noch bescheid.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (22. Mai 2012)

super danke dir- bin dann so gegen 08: 10 an Steig


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (23. Mai 2012)

MTB-Olaf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Frank und ich wollten mit Auto kommen,
> sag Donnerstag Abend dann noch bescheid.
> ...



Also solltet ihr mit dem auto fahren, dann würde auch eine Karte reichen!
Klären wir abschließend am Donnerstag Abend, wenn ihr abschließend Bescheid wißt.


----------



## MTB-Olaf (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Frank und ich würden dann doch ab Mainz HBF mit der Bahn fahren.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (24. Mai 2012)

Also dann 2 RNN Tickts;
Clemens ab Wiesbaden und Andi ab Mainz - OK?


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2012)

Gässje schrieb:


> Alternativ könnt ihr die RNN-Gruppen-Tageskarte nehmen (Preisstufe 10=Netz).
> Die kostet EUR 24,- für bis zu 5 Personen und gilt bei der Tour den ganzen Tag zwischen Wiesbaden/Mainz und Kirn. Getrenntes Zusteigen ist möglich.



ok, dann löse ich eins davon SA morgen in mainz.
hoffe der automat ist mir wohlgesonnen 
treffen am gleis. bis samstag.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (25. Mai 2012)

Ach so noch was (quasi das Beste zum Schluss):

Es gibt keine bzw. kaum Einkehrmöglichkeiten (zumindest da wo man sie bräuchte) 
Von daher ausreichend Getränke und Futter mitnehmen. 
16 Stunden können einem seeeehr lange vorkommen


----------



## mbonsai (25. Mai 2012)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Ach so noch was (quasi das Beste zum Schluss):
> 
> Es gibt keine bzw. kaum Einkehrmöglichkeiten (zumindest da wo man sie bräuchte)
> Von daher ausreichend Getränke und Futter mitnehmen.
> 16 Stunden können einem seeeehr lange vorkommen



Wie kein Grillmeister unterwegs?


----------



## hallotv (25. Mai 2012)

Wer seine Freizeit in klimatisierten Autos in fremden Ländern verbringt, hat nix zu melden, wenn andere sich quälen...Wobei mich bei 16 Stunden für 95 km vermutlich nur die Langeweile quält ;-)
TV


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2012)

warm soll es morgen ja auch werden. 
und ich glaube nikolas rechnet frühstück, anfahrt/rückfahrt + apres bier dazu 
und so wie ich Dich kenne, redest Du dann einfach mehr. gibt schlimmeres: mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (25. Mai 2012)

brrrr ho ho immer schön langsam 16 stunden ist doch ne gut angesetzte Zeit.Immer schön gmach. Muss ich Licht mitnehmen?


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2012)

hell ist es bis halb 9 oder so...



The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> ...
> Dauer: ca. 7h Fahrtzeit plus Pausen - es könnte also etwas länger dauern!!!...


das wäre ein schnitt vom 13,6 km/h nicht huddeln, also


----------



## hillfreak (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Olaf und ich werden auch ab Mainz Hbf fahren.
 Frank II


----------



## NoTraining (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

TV und ich werden jetzt doch direkt mit dem Auto zum Mainzer Bahnhof kommen, weil das auch nur 2 Km weiter ist als WI, aber einige Zeit spart - und keine weiteren Mitfahrer auf der hessischen Rheinseite zusteigen wollen.

Wir werden dann ein RNN-Ticket für 2 Personen kaufen. Wenn Nienie für 5 kauft, sind wir alle versorgt und können dann durch 7 teilen.

Bis morgen, 

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (25. Mai 2012)

NoTraining schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> TV und ich werden jetzt doch direkt mit dem Auto zum Mainzer Bahnhof kommen, weil das auch nur 2 Km weiter ist als WI, aber einige Zeit spart - und keine weiteren Mitfahrer auf der hessischen Rheinseite zusteigen wollen.
> 
> ...



Das RNN Ticket gilt automatisch für bis zu 5 Personen. Die "aufbuchbare" Version wäre das Rheinland-Pfalz Ticket, was aber teurer ist und nachträgliches Zusteigen eigentlich nicht ermöglicht.
Von daher: Einfach das RNN Ticket für das gesamte Netz kaufen. Das mit dem teilen machen wir dann aber so

Sofern die Bahn morgen nicht in Streik tritt oder heute nacht ein Asteroid den Hunsrück trifft, schließe ich pro forma eine Absage zu nahezu 101% aus


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (26. Mai 2012)

Ach, das ja war mal wieder echt schön mit Euch.

Und immer dran denken:

*SCHMERZ ist FREUDE*

*LEID stärkt den CHARAKTER*

*KRÄMPFE *sind ein Zeichen fehlendem Magnesiums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (27. Mai 2012)

Hey Jungs, hat mir sehr gut gefallen der Ausflug mit euch .Bin auch Zeckenfrei und beinhah Kopfwehfrei zu Hause angekommen ( war ja auch nicht schwer) allerdings fehlen mir jetzt ca. 30 km und 200hhm muss ich irgendiwe nachholen - schade blödes Hirn
Nicolas: danke für die echte tolle Tour, das guiden , ausarbeiten , Orga etc. Freu mich schon auf Livigno

Sehr gerne wieder


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2012)

war ein spass mit Euch 

der anfang etwas zäh aber zunehmend flowiger.

... den beinen geht es auch gut.


----------

